# Anyone replaced half-shafts?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi,

I've got a 95 Maxima SE with 188K miles. I am getting some clicking from the front end whenever I turn. I was told I need Half-shafts... at $240 a piece.

Anyone here had theirs replaced?


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Chazzyd said:


> *Hi,
> 
> I've got a 95 Maxima SE with 188K miles. I am getting some clicking from the front end whenever I turn. I was told I need Half-shafts... at $240 a piece.
> 
> Anyone here had theirs replaced? *


$240 a piece ... local parts store, $150 I think...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

*$110 ...*

I talked to a fellow student who recommended his mechanic. This guy quoted the half-shafts at $110.

I don't know what the other guy was thinking. Some mechanics are just too greedy and they think we're all dumb.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: $110 ...*



Chazzyd said:


> *I talked to a fellow student who recommended his mechanic. This guy quoted the half-shafts at $110.
> 
> I don't know what the other guy was thinking. Some mechanics are just too greedy and they think we're all dumb. *


That sounds about right. I bought my own CV shafts from AutoZone and did the job myself, PITA, but I know the job was done right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

My father was a mechanic... with ever tool in the world. When he died, my step mom (Evil whore) sold all his tools before we went into probate. She said they were all stolen, but she never filed a police report... which tells me... she sold everthing. 

I don't have enough tools to complete such a job right now... unless all it takes is a drill and a hammer!


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Chazzyd said:


> *My father was a mechanic... with ever tool in the world. When he died, my step mom (Evil whore) sold all his tools before we went into probate. She said they were all stolen, but she never filed a police report... which tells me... she sold everthing.
> 
> I don't have enough tools to complete such a job right now... unless all it takes is a drill and a hammer! *


Jack, jack stands, 17mm sockets, 19mm sockets, 22mm wrench, Loan-a-Tool via Autozone for Axle Nut Socket, pliers for cotter pins...don't forget to buy new ones, small chisel + hammer, and a long pole to gain leverage on the lower control arm.
BTW remove 1 side @ a time 

4 hours of hell, but worked.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *Jack, jack stands, 17mm sockets, 19mm sockets, 22mm wrench, Loan-a-Tool via Autozone for Axle Nut Socket, pliers for cotter pins...don't forget to buy new ones, small chisel + hammer, and a long pole to gain leverage on the lower control arm.
> BTW remove 1 side @ a time
> 
> 4 hours of hell, but worked. *


I spent 8 hours doing it in a parking lot, but I got it done for under $100...

Autozone will rent you all the tools you need for free. You have to put down a deposit, which is the same price as buying them, but when you bring them back you get a complete refund. Pretty sweet deal.

There are a ton of write ups on it online, try Maxima.org and hit the SEARCH button for the 4th gen forum. Good luck!


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

the trick to this install is leverage, I dropped over four trannies and you will need a crow bar and a 2-3foot long, 2.5-4 inch diameter fence pipe. Never push or pull on the crow bar to remove the half shafts from the tranny twist left or right. The fence pipe you will use as leverage to place it on the bottom end of the crowbar and twist left or right. It will come off in a couple of mins. Trust me on this one


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

jay 25, yeah I had to midnight run a pipe from my local park's bike rack.

A nice 4ft section of 2" piping.

sweet ride.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/jay26


my car is on this website sorry.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

jay25 said:


> *http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/jay26
> 
> 
> my car is on this website sorry. *


Wow, nice run. I'm not big on 4th gens, never have been, but you have a sweet, sweet ride there....

Hat's off 2 u, bro!


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

thanks for the compliment. Your car must RWD? right? 

it would have been nice if Nissan would have made our cars RWD vice FWD, numbers would have been nicer on the track.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

jay25 said:


> *thanks for the compliment. Your car must RWD? right?
> 
> it would have been nice if Nissan would have made our cars RWD vice FWD, numbers would have been nicer on the track. *


Why not an AWD Maxima ? lol
I'm happy the maxima is the way it is, carry gf and friends in comfort, i can have my fun after i drop her off.
I doubt I'll ever exploit the full potential of my car, straightline granted I've pushed my car as far as I could, but my only bitch is the brakes. the brakes suck, my STILLEN rotors cracked, and the pads for my car are different from 4th gens, which they were designed for. Looked at fastbrakes, but i read somewhere bigger does not always better


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *Why not an AWD Maxima ? lol
> I'm happy the maxima is the way it is, carry gf and friends in comfort, i can have my fun after i drop her off.
> I doubt I'll ever exploit the full potential of my car, straightline granted I've pushed my car as far as I could, but my only bitch is the brakes. the brakes suck, my STILLEN rotors cracked, and the pads for my car are different from 4th gens, which they were designed for. Looked at fastbrakes, but i read somewhere bigger does not always better  *


With rotors, especially cross-drilled, it is extremely important they get beyond the recommended break-in period. 

Bigger is better, if you have the calipars to match it.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *With rotors, especially cross-drilled, it is extremely important they get beyond the recommended break-in period.
> 
> Bigger is better, if you have the calipars to match it. *


bought X-drilled rotors and pads from STILLEN, broke them in over 300mi light brakeing during break-in. Once I got comfy with the brakes I usually 'buzz' highways late nites, but obviously I have to brake for slower traffic or suspicious cars(cops)
I don't condone this activity, but I have had a close call in NY, in long island, I had to brake from 130mph to as slow as i could in 300ft or so, after that, my brakes went to poop. bled the brakes at mechanics place, even got Motul fluid, and goodridge SS lines, never really felt the same, not enough bite. by the time my pads wore down, i needed new pads, and it was found that my stillen rotors had cracks where they were drilled. Went back to OE stuff, new rotors, new pads, new brake hardware, i know i've warped them, which brings me back to square one, why I went and blew $800 w/ stillen. I found out about 300ZX brake conversion, but I wish there was a kit for my car, I could get calipers and rotors, but lines need custom made ?
its snow outside so for now i'll live with it.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *bought X-drilled rotors and pads from STILLEN, broke them in over 300mi light brakeing during break-in. Once I got comfy with the brakes I usually 'buzz' highways late nites, but obviously I have to brake for slower traffic or suspicious cars(cops)
> I don't condone this activity, but I have had a close call in NY, in long island, I had to brake from 130mph to as slow as i could in 300ft or so, after that, my brakes went to poop. bled the brakes at mechanics place, even got Motul fluid, and goodridge SS lines, never really felt the same, not enough bite. by the time my pads wore down, i needed new pads, and it was found that my stillen rotors had cracks where they were drilled. Went back to OE stuff, new rotors, new pads, new brake hardware, i know i've warped them, which brings me back to square one, why I went and blew $800 w/ stillen. I found out about 300ZX brake conversion, but I wish there was a kit for my car, I could get calipers and rotors, but lines need custom made ?
> its snow outside so for now i'll live with it.
> *


The 300Z rotors have to be milled a little to fit, but they will. If Stillen told you to give them a 300mi break in period, then you need to find out who told you that because Stillen tells us as distributors to have our customers give them no less than a 500 mile break in period with absolutely no hard stopping. Whoever at Stillen told you 300 miles should be responsible IMO...

Sorry to hear about it, though. I'm not a big fan of x-drilled rotors for that very reason.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *The 300Z rotors have to be milled a little to fit, but they will. If Stillen told you to give them a 300mi break in period, then you need to find out who told you that because Stillen tells us as distributors to have our customers give them no less than a 500 mile break in period with absolutely no hard stopping. Whoever at Stillen told you 300 miles should be responsible IMO...
> 
> Sorry to hear about it, though. I'm not a big fan of x-drilled rotors for that very reason. *


adam hume da uncle focka 
everytime i talk to him, he is like a prick to me.
well car's in the air and 300ZX calipers rebuilt, and mill the rotors 3mm, now SS lines, never got a chance to check, have any ideas ?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *adam hume da uncle focka
> everytime i talk to him, he is like a prick to me.
> well car's in the air and 300ZX calipers rebuilt, and mill the rotors 3mm, now SS lines, never got a chance to check, have any ideas ? *


?????

ideas on what? BTW I thought they had SS lines from Goodrich for the Maxima...


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *?????
> 
> ideas on what? BTW I thought they had SS lines from Goodrich for the Maxima... *


i didn't try to fit the SS lines on my maxima now to the 300ZX calipers, i thought maybe the ends were different.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *i didn't try to fit the SS lines on my maxima now to the 300ZX calipers, i thought maybe the ends were different. *


Probably, but new fittings would not be that much $$$


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *Probably, but new fittings would not be that much $$$ *


schooled about making SS lines today.

Now waiting for powerslot rotors.
rebuilt calipers, hopefully next weeki'll be rocking some new brakes.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *schooled about making SS lines today.
> 
> Now waiting for powerslot rotors.
> rebuilt calipers, hopefully next weeki'll be rocking some new brakes. *


Good job! The difference in stopping after the SS lines and new rotors will be tremendous...


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *Good job! The difference in stopping after the SS lines and new rotors will be tremendous... *


Much love to Lou @ Carsmetics Inc. and Hugh @ HSM Racing.
Made the lines to fit on my Maxima for 300ZX Calipers and had my calipers powder coated..
Installed the rear ones already, got my Motul brake fluid, waiting on HSM Racing shipment of Ground Controls and Power Slot rotors.
I got a Russell catalog and its so easy to make SS lines, I'm thinking of doing most of the lines in my car.

Finally found a set of 2000 Maxima A/T exhaust manifolds, so turbo project starting Monday, I hope.

1 problem, I need bigger wheels to fit over calipers.
I hate oversights.


----------

